# t5 highoutput bulb combination



## kies1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Well I have been playing around with different bulb combination's for my Aquatic Life four bulb fixture. I have been trying to get a nice crisp bright blue look. Think I finally got it. Bulbs are from front to back. KZ super blue, Geiseman pure actinic, ATI blue plus and ATI purple plus. Just curious as to what others are running.


----------

